# Lee Valley Dripless Glue Bottle



## b2rtch

I bought this exact same glue bottle but under a different brand probably one year ago. 
I love it. 
It works wonderfully and it never dries up unlike the dispense bottle that I had before that I had to unplug each time I wanted to use it. 
This is a simple, economical and wonderful tool.
I fully agree with the 5 stars.


----------



## Kentuk55

gr8 review Sheila. with the tedious work you do, you made mention of a similar to TB III, I'd be curious to know what exactly is the glue u use? thnx… you'd make a good sales person for this product… With the lengthy amount of time in-between some o my projects, this would probably be good for me…...... I'm sold


----------



## scrollgirl

Thanks Roger: Believe me - they are not compensating me at all. I just like to share when I find a great product. Lee Valley stuff can be expensive, but many times the extra money is worth it. This is certainly one of those times. While you can get empty bottles at the dollar store, they clog up and eventually you have a mess on your hands. You waste time, and glue and spend all the time cleaning up excess from your project. My time is worth more than the couple of dollars that I spent on this.

The wood glue I had was I believe LaPage white glue. I used it on the scroll work because it was important to dry clear because I ALWAYS had some seepage when gluing the small project pieces. It isn't waterproof, but that isn't an issue on what I was using it for. I was having trouble finding the Gorilla Glue for Wood here in Canada and it was a good alternative.

I found the Gorilla Glue last fall and I like it better because it is tackier and thicker than the LaPage white glue. It held a bit better initially because of its tackiness which was a plus and even though it says it dries "almost clear" it is still great because of the initial tack and strength - AND it is waterproof. While my projects don't get 'wet', I am stuck with the mentality that waterproof is better. I suppose if I am ever flooded out and my projects are washed into the ocean, those darn letters will still be stuck!  I suppose my next review will be on the Gorilla Glue. I will wait however until I have used it on more and can give better examples of applications for it.

Thanks again for the comment! If you do decide to try it, keep me posted after a while as to your thoughts.

Sheila


----------



## b2rtch

I use Titebond III, and I real happy with it.


----------



## spunwood

Neat. Thanks for the post.


----------



## OttawaP

This also great for trim work. It sits right in my pouch easily and puts a line on mitered trim corners, crown edges etc. with ease.


----------



## jerrells

I have a glue bottle like that and love it. Got mine a Rockler and it is called the Babe-Bot and they also have a larger one called the Glu-Bot. Works for me.


----------



## donjohn24

Thanks, *Sheila* - just what I needed, and I found it as 'Glu-Bot' in the *UK* at Toolovation for £4.86 with £1.12 shipping. see: http://www.toolovation.co.uk/product_p/gb.gluebot.htm

Also at EA Supplies at £6.54, but they wanted about *£9.50* for post/packing !!!!


----------



## scrollgirl

Thanks so much for adding that in Don. There are so many people from the UK and it is good to know that this is available there for those who are interested. I appreciate your input very much, and others will too. 

Sheila


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex

Thanks for the review Sheila, I often wondered if those bottles were any good, now I know and will get one.


----------



## Bluepine38

Thanks for the review, after you mentioned it the first time, I ordered the Glubot from Fasteners Inc.
They still give me an employee's discount, and I do not know if you started something or not, but they
are now sold out of these at the main warehouse. I use Titebond II in mine, and it works great.


----------



## JoeLyddon

I have a larger one just like that… got it from Rockler a few years ago…

I don't remember getting a variety of tips… I jut have a Slit type opening…

They are good… No real problems…

Every few months they need to be cleaned out…

You will like it… You have a nice little one… just perfect for the type of work you do.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the rewiew Sheila 
I will remember this litttle bottle if I ever have to change the one I have now 
as I recall its a 250ml bottle from the glue company (just white pva ) that I refill from bigger bottles
and have been good for the last 15 years

Dennis


----------



## ellen35

Thanks Sheila. I hate the Titebond bottles and have been looking for a better solution.
I have a Peachtree free-bee from last year that is pretty good, but this looks really good!


----------



## DLCW

Originally this was called the Gluebot. I've been using the Gluebot for about 7 years now. I love it!

The only problem is the glue tips do tend to get clogged up and dry out making it necessary to replace the tip. Also the gasket on the top needs to be replaced regularly as you will loose the seal.

Wonderful invention and would HIGHLY recommend it.


----------



## JoeLyddon

*
Just for kicks, I wondered if Rockler still had them and I found This.

*

They have a small one now!


----------



## b2rtch

DLCW ,just live the tip in warm water for a few minutes and it cleans right up as for the gasket I never yet had to replace mine.

Joe Lyddon"They have a small one now!" this is the one reviewed by Sheila. Personally I have and I use the large one which works perfectly for my needs..


----------



## scrollgirl

See - and I didn't even know they had a larger size, Bert! I haven't seen them in Lee Valley and I will have to scout them out for here in Canada. If I find one I will update. 

Sheila


----------



## donjohn24

Thanks for your very kind comment, Sheila, it made my day!

I was referring to the 16oz size, but they also stock the Babe-Bot


----------



## JoeLyddon

The Small one looks more like what you need… to me… LOL


----------



## JohnGray

I have 3 of these and they ARE GREAT.


----------



## stefang

I bought some Titebond III and I don't like their nozzle at all. Of course with a little care and cleaning after use the Titebond cap works well too. I am spoiled because all the Norwegian glue bottles have a ribbon nozzle and a cap like Lee Valley's. The nozzle caps are tied to the bottle caps with molded plastic straps to prevent them being lost.


----------



## stefang

I bought some Titebond III and I don't like their nozzle at all. Of course with a little care and cleaning after use the Titebond cap works well too. I am spoiled because all the Norwegian glue bottles have a ribbon nozzle and a cap like Lee Valley's. The nozzle caps are tied to the bottle caps with molded plastic straps to prevent them being lost. The Lee Valley bottle looks even better with two different types of nozzles. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DIYaholic

Based on this review and subsequent posts, I bought a LARGE & small set. I happened to stumble into them at a local WW/contractor supply store. Both came with additional tips (for the bootle, not my sad WW skills) Lol.

So, thanks everyone for the heads up!


----------



## helluvawreck

Sheila, I appreciate this thread because I've always had these problems. On some of my glue bottles I am forgetful and don't remember to push the top in after using it. Also, these are not fool proof anyways. I'm going to take a look at these. Thanks.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## scrollgirl

I am glad that so many of you found the review helpful. For those of you who are going to try this type of bottle, please let us know how you like it. I am keeping this on my watch list and would love to hear how you like them too. 

Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

Sheila,

I've been using mine for years… and like it… (I have the larger one)... works good on small & large amounts of glue requirements.

I had to clean mine out… a lot of good HOT water and a small brush (long brush with bristles in twisted wire… can be bent to get into hard to get places). Cleaned up great…

It's so easy to glue something… you just remove the cap, tilt a tad to get glue close to the spout, and squeeze as gently as you desire to get just the right amount of glue out of it…. pop the cap back on & you're done.

Much easier to work with than the factory glue bottles! BY FAR!


----------



## scrollgirl

I did want to add something to this review - I wrote it on the bottom of the original post.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thank´s for the update Sheila


----------



## JoeLyddon

Glad it's working for you… I knew it would… Thank you for the update! You're doing great!


----------



## lordsteven

hello

No one has said anything about this product in a while but i found it a few years ago on Amazon under name Glu-bot also you can buy them at grizzly on Amazon they have extra caps tops an new glue spout kits at good price and in both sizes of bottles


----------



## scrollgirl

Yes. That is the same product. It is really a great product and I still use mine today. 

Sheila


----------

